#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Про нас пишут

## Ersh

"Минутка равенства.

Устав от дрязг в интернетах, зашёл с утра почитать форум русскоязычных буддистов. Представлены школы чань, будда дхама, тхеравада, махаяна, карма кагью. Тема обсуждения - возможное родство славянских языческих и буддийских божеств.

...Буддисты спорят, потом начинают раздражаться, потом - обзывать друг друга идиотами и желать друг дружке скорейшего благоприятного перерождения (это по-нашему "чтоб ты сдох").

Все люди одинаковы."

----------

Aion (06.05.2018), Lion Miller (05.05.2018), Won Soeng (05.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.05.2018), Кеин (08.05.2018), Михаил_ (06.05.2018), Сергей Хос (05.05.2018), Фил (07.05.2018), Шуньшунь (05.05.2018), Шуньяананда (06.05.2018)

----------


## Доня

> "Минутка равенства.
> 
> Устав от дрязг в интернетах, зашёл с утра почитать форум русскоязычных буддистов. Представлены школы чань, будда дхама, тхеравада, махаяна, карма кагью. Тема обсуждения - возможное родство славянских языческих и буддийских божеств.
> 
> ...Буддисты спорят, потом начинают раздражаться, потом - обзывать друг друга идиотами и желать друг дружке скорейшего благоприятного перерождения (это по-нашему "чтоб ты сдох").
> 
> Все люди одинаковы."


Дак если товарищ устал от дрязг в интернетах, напрашивается вопрос на засыпку: кто провоцирует либо буквально устраивает дрязги?)) Ну а обвинения — во всем виноваты «они», к психотерапевту бы! :Big Grin:

----------


## Алик

"Люди не делятся на национальности, партии, фракции и религии. Люди делятся на умных и дураков, а вот дураки делятся на национальности, партии, фракции и религии."
Анекдот, если чё)

----------

Ersh (10.05.2018), Кеин (08.05.2018), Монферран (06.05.2018), Шуньшунь (06.05.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

В кипящем котле нет спокойного места. Желающий тишины сторонится гущи событий. Тот, кто обрел истинный покой не теряет его ни в костре, ни на дыбе. Все уникальны и все охвачены одной природой. Как камни на пляже. Нет и двух идентичных, а по сути нет различия.

Так и люди. Нет идентичных, а природа едина.

----------

Монферран (06.05.2018), Шуньшунь (06.05.2018)

----------


## Йен

Пусть найдет форум, где только арьи общаются.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Хотел бы и я такой форум.

----------

Кеин (08.05.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> Пусть найдет форум, где только арьи общаются.


Я думаю на таком форуме не было бы ни одной темы =).

----------

